# What Garmin?



## sawyer280769 (10 Feb 2014)

Looking for a decent gps unit (Garmin seems to be the most popular) looking for the usual speed, distance, climb etc. maybe like the heart rate and cadence options. Any recommendations?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Feb 2014)

Simple answer = How deep are your pockets?


----------



## sawyer280769 (10 Feb 2014)

I'm not proud. Second hand would do


----------



## MikeW-71 (10 Feb 2014)

If you want cadence and HR, an Edge 500 is the cheapest one to go for.


----------



## sawyer280769 (10 Feb 2014)

I'll have a wee look. Thanks for that !


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Feb 2014)

You need to give us an idea on what you want to spend...

I have a Garmin Edge 200 which was great for what I wanted it for at the time basic GPS with crumb trail course, no maps, no HRM, no cadence. Cost me £79.99.

At Christmas I came across one of the Amazon lightening deals and purchased an Garmin Edge 500 which has many more features including HRM & cadence (if you purchase said sensors) and got that for £89.99 usually a lot more (£149.99 I think). My Edge 200 went to my OH whose Edge 705 is giving up the ghost completely.

If you want maps, then you will have to pay much more, but you will find other options available and Amazon Lightening deals are a good place to keep an eye on.


----------



## vickster (10 Feb 2014)

Best prices often from Handtc if wanting new, they have some refurbs too I think

Although not a bad price here http://www.amazon.co.uk/Garmin-Heart-Monitor-Cadence-Sensor/dp/B002O0QBN4/?_encoding=UTF8&camp=1634&creative=6738&keywords=garmin%20edge%20500&linkCode=ur2&m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&qid=1379338013&s=electronics&sr=1-2&tag=cheaphighstre-21


----------



## Cubist (10 Feb 2014)

You may be able to find a used Edge 305. Does everything you ask for. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Garmin-ed...K_SportGoods_CyclAcces_RL&hash=item2335ebbd84


----------



## young Ed (10 Feb 2014)

if your pockets go to 250 quid then the 800 or a bit deeper even the 810 is just great! but not so great on the old wallet! ;D
Cheers Ed


----------



## young Ed (10 Feb 2014)

do you want navigation with maps or not?
Cheers Ed


----------



## derrick (10 Feb 2014)

You should be able to find the 800 second hand, a lot of people have upgraded to the 810. has maps aswell, does it all. i would not be without mine.


----------



## nickyboy (10 Feb 2014)

Just bought an 810, £270. I particularly wanted the mapping as I have a habit of getting lost


----------



## sawyer280769 (10 Feb 2014)

I'm not really sure I would use the maps to be honest


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (10 Feb 2014)

+1 for an 800. Wouldn't be without it.


----------



## John Shingler (11 Feb 2014)

love my 800 also.


----------



## cd365 (11 Feb 2014)

I recently upgraded to an 800 from a 200, I keep forgetting to use my HRM!
A lot more info on the 800 but a lot more expensive. You can download free maps onto it as well.


----------



## lay (11 Feb 2014)

Look at the Bryton series as they're pretty good too!

http://corp.brytonsport.com/products/index/Cycling?lang=en


----------



## Cuchilo (11 Feb 2014)

sawyer280769 said:


> I'm not really sure I would use the maps to be honest


I thought that but they are really quite fun . If you want to go for a ride but don't want to do the same old route you can click on explore at the garmin site and pick a ride . A 30 miler taking in big ben or a 40 miler taking in box hill etc . I have a garmin 500 and seem to lose all my other stats when I have a route running ( is that normal ? ) I'm thinking of getting an 800 if that shows speed / time and distance aswell as the map .


----------



## Newman8 (11 Feb 2014)

I've been trying to pick which computer too, going back & forth between a dozen or so models...

Garmins & in particular 800's btw hardly seem much cheaper 2nd-hand. Guess that's just demand, but why pay £65 for a used 200 when a new one's only £80?

Also - if you're not using mapping, then is GPS - eg a 200 - really offering a lot more than say a Cateye Velo/Micro?

Love the look of the 800/810's actually, but can't justify that kind of spend!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (12 Feb 2014)

Newman8 said:


> Also - if you're not using mapping, then is GPS - eg a 200 - really offering a lot more than say a Cateye Velo/Micro?


Well yeah. Neither of those have GPS tracking.


----------



## Edwardoka (12 Feb 2014)

Edge 500 user here. Apart from a tendency for the USB port to get corroded (which can be fixed with a bit of WD40), it's smart enough for all my needs. Full navigation/mapping would be nice but not really worth the extra if you go with a pre-plotted route.


----------



## Newman8 (12 Feb 2014)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Well yeah. Neither of those have GPS tracking.



Yeah... And???

So you're using gps to tell you how fast you're going & how far you've been instead of using a spoke magnet!
And then when you've already found your way home, you can upload/download or whatever to confirm that you really have made your way home...

I'm not trying to sound rude or cynical - I really am keen on buying one of these things - but it seems like: (1) the benefits of gps (maps) only kick in when you spend nearly £300; (2) you've got decent wireless computers (speed/distance) at £25-£30; & (3)
I genuinely don't understand what all the stuff in between is for & nothing I've read yet has shed much light on that - so if anyone has any links to a site with a fairly concise explanation, I'd be grateful.

Cheers.


----------



## DefBref (12 Feb 2014)

Its not just about how fast and how far but WHERE you've been, a spoke magnet can't do that. Some people like a record of their ride and upload their rides to a website like strava or garmin connect. GPS tracking gives you this. Its not always about it telling you your current speed, cadence, position etc, but the history of that.

The Edge 200 gives you the GPS tracking cheaply by forsaking cadence and HRM and full mapping, models further up the range start to add these features.

If none of the GPS tracking interests you or you personally see no need for the way you cycle then thats fine a 'normal' bike computer will do you.


----------



## ianwoodi (12 Feb 2014)

810 the best ever


----------



## Cuchilo (12 Feb 2014)

Newman8 said:


> Yeah... And???
> 
> So you're using gps to tell you how fast you're going & how far you've been instead of using a spoke magnet!
> And then when you've already found your way home, you can upload/download or whatever to confirm that you really have made your way home...
> ...


If you have a smart phone DL the strava app . This will give you an idea of the extra benefits you get from a garmin .


----------



## Cubist (13 Feb 2014)

Many less expensive GPS units have breadcrumb trails. The Edge 305 for example that I have, you can plot a route on a mapping site then download it to your GPS. You can't see a map, but you have a trail visible on the screen, and an arrow that shows where you are in relation to that trail/course. You can also ask the GPS to lead you back to your start point, or plot a route with waymarkers, like turn by turn instructions, this then turns the GPS into a sort of voiceless SatNav for want of a better term. If you don't need navigation or tracking then by all means get a cycling computer, but the middle ground that you describe is very useful indeed.

Have a read through this link to see what I'm talking about
http://www.pocketgpsworld.com/garmin-edge-305-gps.php


----------



## Roadrider48 (13 Feb 2014)

Had my edge 800 for two weeks now almost. I was a bit sceptical at first, due to the price.
But it is really a great bit of kit. I downloaded free maps that work fine.
Depends what you're looking for in a computer and if you can afford/justify spending that much.
If you just want to see how fast you are going and how many miles you've done, a wireless cateye or something similar will do fine. I had one before I got the 800 and it did those things fine.


----------



## uclown2002 (13 Feb 2014)

All roads lead to Garmin!


----------



## mangid (13 Feb 2014)

Only bad things to report about Garmin here. My first 810 unit failed after a particularly wet ride (5 and a bit hours torrential downpour), the screen started to delaminate. It also had a tendency to crash when swiping between displays, leading me to never us that feature. The second replacement unit would crash after 90 minutes or so, incredibly frustrating as I'd have to stop to reset it (virtually impossible to find the buttons with 3 layers of gloves on).

When it worked I loved it, but unreliable in my experience.


----------



## uclown2002 (13 Feb 2014)

mangid said:


> Only bad things to report about Garmin here. My first 810 unit failed after a particularly wet ride (5 and a bit hours torrential downpour), the screen started to delaminate. It also had a tendency to crash when swiping between displays, leading me to never us that feature. The second replacement unit would crash after 90 minutes or so, incredibly frustrating as I'd have to stop to reset it (virtually impossible to find the buttons with 3 layers of gloves on).
> 
> When it worked I loved it, but unreliable in my experience.



Garmin have outstanding customer service; what did they say/do when you reported the faults?


----------



## Newman8 (13 Feb 2014)

All pretty informative - thanks.
I've just spent an hour with the OS maps planning a route for a day ride in Forest-of-Dean/Monmouth/Wye-Valley next week. Up to now the only things I carry on a ride are some hand scrawled directions, a spare tube & a bite to eat!
Can anyone tell me - does the Garmin 200 allow you to follow a route you've pre-set or is that only on 500 up? (I'm aware you can analyse route afterwards, but what about 'during')?


----------



## ianrauk (13 Feb 2014)

Newman8 said:


> All pretty informative - thanks.
> I've just spent an hour with the OS maps planning a route for a day ride in Forest-of-Dean/Monmouth/Wye-Valley next week. Up to now the only things I carry on a ride are some hand scrawled directions, a spare tube & a bite to eat!
> Can anyone tell me - does the Garmin 200 allow you to follow a route you've pre-set or is that only on 500 up? (I'm aware you can analyse route afterwards, but what about 'during')?




Yes the 200 does allow you to follow a pre planned route. 
The 200 & 500 are near enough the same machine except the 500 has temperature, cadence and HRM.


----------



## mangid (14 Feb 2014)

uclown2002 said:


> Garmin have outstanding customer service; what did they say/do when you reported the faults?



I purchased via Wiggle, so most contact was with them, and their response was great. 

I've met a couple of other riders out and about who have reported that they've had issues with the 810 and water ingress, and replaced units, some have even taken to wrapping it in cling film ...

As for the software faults, I reported them online, and email responses from Garmin were simply of the nature of do a full reset upgrade to the latest software, and hope it fixed things, it didn't ... 

As ever one sample means not a lot, but documenting them helps in establishing trends ....


----------



## fossyant (14 Feb 2014)

I use a 200 day in, day out for commuting. Nice little unit that starts up fast and you are off.

I use a 705 (the predesessor to the 800/810) for weekend stuff. These take longer to boot as they have a stack of software to load. The advantage with these is navigation/route following. Maps can be expensive, but there are open source maps which, whilst not perfect, are getting better.


----------



## Roadrider48 (14 Feb 2014)

fossyant said:


> I use a 200 day in, day out for commuting. Nice little unit that starts up fast and you are off.
> 
> I use a 705 (the predesessor to the 800/810) for weekend stuff. These take longer to boot as they have a stack of software to load. The advantage with these is navigation/route following. Maps can be expensive, but there are open source maps which, whilst not perfect, are getting better.


I got an open source(free) map of the British isles. Used it quite a bit so far and it has been faultless.
I can't obviously compare it to a shop bought map, but what more they can do, I don't know.
Mine lets you do turn by turn navigation, plot a particular route and recommends places to eat or of interest.
So open source has a big thumbs up from me.


----------



## fossyant (14 Feb 2014)

The open source has some roads missing near me, although it improves with time. I have the opensource MTB maps as well, and this gives you all the local trails and paths !!


----------



## Roadrider48 (14 Feb 2014)

fossyant said:


> The open source has some roads missing near me, although it improves with time. I have the opensource MTB maps as well, and this gives you all the local trails and paths !!


That's good to know mate. I'll keep an eye out for anything missing. Thanks


----------



## LimeBurn (14 Feb 2014)

I bought a 510 last year when they were first released - love it. Love it so much infact, that when I lost it (through stupidity I might add) I went out and bought another within a couple of days. That says a lot for me.


----------



## Roadrider48 (14 Feb 2014)

LimeBurn said:


> I bought a 510 last year when they were first released - love it. Love it so much infact, that when I lost it (through stupidity I might add) I went out and bought another within a couple of days. That says a lot for me.


Only had my 800 a wee while, but already it's strangely addictive.
I'm gonna buy an HR band and a cadence sensor over the weekend.
Absolutely love it!


----------



## Basil.B (14 Feb 2014)

I have never had a cycle computer before, but am tempted to treat myself to a Garmin Edge 200.
Or a 500 or 510, I can't decide!


----------



## Roadrider48 (14 Feb 2014)

Basil.B said:


> I have never had a cycle computer before, but am tempted to treat myself to a Garmin Edge 200.
> Or a 500 or 510, I can't decide!


Depends what you're looking for, but the edge 200 seems quite popular on here for a reasonable price.
There are plenty on here who know more about these things than me. So I'm sure you'll get plenty of good advice.


----------



## LimeBurn (14 Feb 2014)

Roadridehrm said:


> Only had my 800 a wee while, but already it's strangely addictive.
> I'm gonna buy an HR band and a cadence sensor over the weekend.
> Absolutely love it!


The cadence and hrm makes a big difference to how addictive it is


----------



## Roscoe (14 Feb 2014)

I've had a 200 for 2 years, love it. Loads of useful data for a sad statto like me. 

Once finances allow (next year??) I'm looking to upgrade to the 510 for the HRM, cadence and bluetooth uploads.


----------



## Kies (14 Feb 2014)

Had the 200 for a couple of years now, and love it to bits. Recently I have started looking at the 500 and 800 units, even though i swore blind, that i didn't need hrm and/or cadence sensors.
My ride buddy says i should buy the 510 as he has one, but my thinking is if i upgrade, then i might as well jump to the top of the tech ladder


----------



## Basil.B (15 Feb 2014)

The 200 would suit my needs, but I prefer the look of the 500.
Has the 510 replaced the 500, even though you can still buy the 500?
Not interested in HRM or cadence, well not at the moment!


----------



## Leescfc79 (15 Feb 2014)

I had the 200 and loved it, upgraded to the 500 about 8 months later with HRM and cadence (which I swore I'd never need) and love that, I'm now looking at getting a 800 in the next couple of months....I am a self confessed gadget geek too though.


----------



## Roadrider48 (15 Feb 2014)

Just added the cadence sensor to my 800 today. Been out for a shortish ride and it just enhances the addictiveness. 
Sad I know, but there you go.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Feb 2014)

Basil.B said:


> The 200 would suit my needs, but I prefer the look of the 500.
> Has the 510 replaced the 500, even though you can still buy the 500?
> Not interested in HRM or cadence, well not at the moment!




Not interested in HRM or Cadence? then there is no need to spend the extra money to buy a 500 over a 200.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (15 Feb 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Not interested in HRM or Cadence? then there is no need to spend the extra money to buy a 500 over a 200.


What if you may want the functionality later on?


----------



## ianrauk (15 Feb 2014)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> What if you may want the functionality later on?



Then you may do but he say's he doesn't....for now.
Just making a point.


----------



## Basil.B (20 Feb 2014)

Noticed that Garmin's have all gone up in price, on Amazon & Halfords.
Serves me right I suppose for not making my mind up on which one to get.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Feb 2014)

Basil.B said:


> Noticed that Garmin's have all gone up in price, on Amazon & Halfords.
> Serves me right I suppose for not making my mind up on which one to get.




What about Handtec, they are usually the cheapest.


----------



## vickster (20 Feb 2014)

I got mine on a deal from pbk with a voucher code and quidco cashback


----------



## Roadrider48 (20 Feb 2014)

Has anyone got one of the Stages power meter cranks that work with Garmins?
If so....any good?


----------



## Basil.B (22 Feb 2014)

They have now gone up twice in the past 24 hours on Amazon!
Going to wait now till they drop again, hopefully.


----------



## vickster (22 Feb 2014)

Which one are you wanting?


----------



## Roadrider48 (22 Feb 2014)

vickster said:


> Which one are you wanting?


Vickster, do you use a Garmin? If so, which model please.


----------



## Basil.B (22 Feb 2014)

vickster said:


> Which one are you wanting?


Being sensible I'd get the Edge200. But I am tempted by the Edge 510.


----------



## Roadrider48 (22 Feb 2014)

Basil.B said:


> Being sensible I'd get the Edge200. But I am tempted by the Edge 510.


The 200 is quite popular!


----------



## vickster (22 Feb 2014)

Roadrider48 said:


> Vickster, do you use a Garmin? If so, which model please.


800. Used once lol. I bought the performance pack for around £250 on a pbk code and quidco . £25 for official garmin euro maps off eBay


----------



## Roadrider48 (22 Feb 2014)

vickster said:


> 800. Used once lol. I bought the performance pack for around £250 on a pbk code and quidco . £25 for official garmin euro maps off eBay


I've got an 800 too with cadence and hrm monitors.
Have you ever thought about getting a power meter? I have been looking recently at the Stages crank type of power meter to pair with my 800. I thought it might be a good tool to pace rides. As well as obviously cadence and heart rate. A lot of reviews say that they are very worth while. Just wondered if you've ever thought of one.
I did mention it before elsewhere, but no one replied, so I thought I'd ask you. As you seem to be quite up on decent bikes and kit. Thanks.


----------



## vickster (22 Feb 2014)

I have no idea. I an a recreational cyclist really. I don't train or do anything competitive! I am also 10kg too heavy or more


----------



## Roadrider48 (22 Feb 2014)

vickster said:


> I have no idea. I an a recreational cyclist really. I don't train or do anything competitive! I am also 10kg too heavy or more


Fair enough. Thanks for the reply. Just thought I'd ask.


----------



## vickster (23 Feb 2014)

Basil.B said:


> Being sensible I'd get the Edge200. But I am tempted by the Edge 510.


For the 510, Evans look as cheap as any new at the moment, don't forget Quidco

http://www.evanscycles.com/products...match__plid_&gclid=CODw-JWz4bwCFUjItAod1VEACA

Crc for the 200, unless a British cycling member, then halfords...Quidco again for either

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...nitedKingdom&gclid=CMC1zeiz4bwCFZShtAodBCkARQ


----------



## Basil.B (23 Feb 2014)

A cycling friend has just bought this.
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...dp:1o4|bku:1&gclid=CMDAorH54rwCFfLHtAod-koARA
Not considered this model.


----------



## vickster (23 Feb 2014)

Link doesn't work


----------



## Basil.B (23 Feb 2014)

vickster said:


> Link doesn't work


Bugger, was the Garmin Edge Touring package from Halfords.


----------



## vickster (23 Feb 2014)

Lots sell that. It's a stripped down model, no hrm or cadence. Are you wanting those, then the 510 or 800 performance or mapping and directions, then the touring. If you want everything, then the £300+ performance and navigation package

This does it all

http://www.handtec.co.uk/garmin-edge-800-performance-navigation-bundle-black-white-m10-uk100-46.html

Handtec cheapest for the touring
http://www.handtec.co.uk/garmin-edge-touring.html?gclid=CNbR_8v_4rwCFQkEwwodqxIABw


----------



## maltloaf (23 Feb 2014)

I have a 510 and I love it.
I got it in a price match from halfords around the middle of last year.
Reasons to get the 510 over the 500 are you can customise the screens more, they are colour and touchscreen also I wouldn't want to live without he Bluetooth uploading of activities via smartphone. It makes life so much easier not having to hook it up to a PC post ride.
I use the live track feature now and then as the missus likes to know I haven't crashed, but not often enough that it's a feature I'd miss.
However, now I'm beginning to explore a bit more and a bit further afield I am starting to wish I had sprung the extra for an 810 for the mapping functions. If I see one on offer I may well upgrade.


----------



## maltloaf (23 Feb 2014)

vickster said:


> Lots sell that. It's a stripped down model, no hrm or cadence. Are you wanting those, then the 510 or 800 performance or mapping and directions, then the touring. If you want everything, then the £300+ performance and navigation package
> 
> Handtec cheapest for the touring
> http://www.handtec.co.uk/garmin-edge-touring.html?gclid=CNbR_8v_4rwCFQkEwwodqxIABw


Yep, odd machine that. It's like a 200 but colour and with maps. No connectivity


----------



## Leaway2 (24 Feb 2014)

I bought a 200, 2 weeks ago from Ebay for £65. Used it a couple of times. My problem is I have to remember which switch does what, as I cant see the damn thing without my specs on (my problem not Garmin).
I still like the "map my ride" app on the phone though and its freeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## Leodis (10 Mar 2014)

Just in the middle of deciding what to do, buy a garmin or stick with speed meters/phone app and navigation... Hmmm


----------



## John Shingler (10 Mar 2014)

Garmin


----------



## Leodis (10 Mar 2014)

I know I know... It makes sense


----------

